# Air in Gas Line?



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

If you are using one of the newer ventless tanks, definitely disconnect from the motor. I learned that one the hard way. That tank expands and pushes fuel through the carb and into the crankcase.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I should have stated that the motor is a Yamaha. My tank is a poly tank and it does have a twist vent on the cap - I have made sure it is open...


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> If you are using one of the newer ventless tanks, definitely disconnect from the motor. I learned that one the hard way. That tank expands and pushes fuel through the carb and into the crankcase.



X2. Learned the hard way.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If it's carbureted it shouldn't be an issue as any air will flow straight through it into the intake of the engine.  I am Not sure how injectors handle it.  

If it's an injected engine I wouldn't run it dry because there are bearings in the fuel pump that can rust when exposed to air.  In my 40 tohatsu TLDI  I run non ethanol and never run it dry for this reason.  In the off season from the end of February to mid may each year I fill the tank up with non ethanol,  put a fuel stabilizer in it and about 100:1 2 stroke oil and run it into the engine to keep fuel pump submerged and lubricated.  All this was based on advice from my certified Tohatsu dealer/mechanic.   Ive made it through two winters now without issue.


----------

